# Fridge door seal



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

My 2 and half year old Dometic fridge/freezer has started to leave the door seal detached from frame and loose hanging when door opened sometimes. 
Cant see why, and it does go back into the fitted recess intended to hold it in place. Should it be stuck down to hold ?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I would not think it was glued in place, but should be retained from breaking loose. See if you can push it back where it belongs.

Bob


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening WingPete,

A Dometic fridge fitted to a UK motorhome should have a three year warranty so perhaps you should consider pursuing repair through this channel, if so you can locate a Dometic Approved engineer to attend to this at www.dometicapproved.co.uk.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was speaking to Thetford tech yesterday re my problem with the 402c not accepting sealant, (it won't stay stuck) and I also mentioned the Spinflo oven/grill had problems, to find it too had a 3 year warranty, so it going to get booked in after the next trip.

No joy on the sealant problem though, it's like the plastic is greasy or something, tried ordinary white stuff, Stixall and one of the Sikaflexes, none will stay put, they lift within weeks.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Warranty*

Thanks for advice Chaps. The seal does go back behind shaped door frame, but still decides to detach itself from time to time. No sound reason to be seen for this, other than holding edge not big enough to hold it.
Will be onto Dometic for further advice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine appears to be glued in place.


----------

